# Amiroyal Small But Mighty - 5 weeks old



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oohhhhhhhh!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww he is beautifull. Have you found a home for him yet?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hes gorgeous!!! what will he look like when hes older? x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

rache said:


> Aww he is beautifull. Have you found a home for him yet?


*NO!!*
If he turns out the way he is going I am keeping him back for the show ring.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely pictures!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a little Babydoll!! Sweet!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He looks like a child's toy. What a sweet face he has. Thanks for posting his pic.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> *NO!!*
> If he turns out the way he is going I am keeping him back for the show ring.


I dont blame you, hes just perfect!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

he's precious


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

rache said:


> Aww he is beautifull. Have you found a home for him yet?





rache said:


> I dont blame you, hes just perfect!


He has such a character!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

He is awesome.. looks, personality, size...and if he is outgoing he may have what it takes for the ring! Sounds like a very smart move to me to hold Tiny for show..Congratulations!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> He is awesome.. looks, personality, size...and if he is outgoing he may have what it takes for the ring! Sounds like a very smart move to me to hold Tiny for show..Congratulations!


Thank you, I have spoken to a judge who also agree's. I am also holding back Angel


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wanna grab him up and steal all his puppy kisses! <3 He's gorgeous! ANd he looks like a little devil, too! LOL


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

he is so beautiful.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is very cute!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

WeLoveHiro said:


> he is so beautiful.





Aquarius said:


> He is very cute!!


Thank you guys x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is so cute I just love him


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Soooooo cute and sweet and adorable and charming and and and ..... can i have him,please  ???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Adorable!!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

FireFox said:


> Soooooo cute and sweet and adorable and charming and and and ..... can i have him,please  ???


*Nope, MINEEEEEE!!! lol *


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

A lil' teensie tiny thing!! Beautiful!!


----------

